# Roundover with eccentric radius



## Joel Graff (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello,

I'm trying to match the roundover on a baseboard from my old Victorian house. I'm not well-versed in router bit profiles and what I think I'm looking for I've not seen anywhere. Essentially, the profile looks like a roundover, but it's eccentric. Basically, it forms a complex curve where the starting radius is 5/8" and the ending radius is about 13/16". I don't intend to match it exactly, but I can't find anything that might qualify as a round-over with an eccentric / variable radius of any size.

Can anyone suggest what sort of bit profile I might need to accomplish this?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Victorian house, eh? I'm thinking molding plane rather than router bit.
You Don?t Need A Lot of Moulding Planes | The Renaissance Woodworker


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks to me that the radius may be uniform but there is a flat on the bottom of it past the radius. An ovolo bit like this one can cut that but you might need a straight bit to lengthen the flat part on a second cut. https://www.jccayer.com/1-4-radius-...MI-6z09p-i2QIVh15-Ch0JQg2tEAQYBSABEgI__fD_BwE Ovolo bits come in a variety of sizes. You'll either need to use it in a table with fence or use an edge guide with the router.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

How about this bit https://www.toolstoday.com/table-edge-router-bits-eliptical-edge.html?variantids=6036,0&keywords=49542&gdffi=f04169a8e17442cdb77db9a3c0426f4d&gdfms=E022DF6F698E4E2F808699757319CA8B perhaps with this bearing https://www.toolstoday.com/steel-ball-bearing-guides-fractional.html?variantids=5557,0&keywords=47702&gdffi=f04169a8e17442cdb77db9a3c0426f4d&gdfms=2E22A488B2924438B8F6FB7F1279F719 with 1/16 inch roundover (corner rounding)?

And, @Joel Graff Welcome to RouterForums. It would be helpful if you filled out your profile so we could have some idea about how and where you do woodworking?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I would have thought that the bit suggested by Tom is as close as you're likely to find.
The roundover bit shown but with a smaller bearing (readily available) really as good as it gets and is available in several radii.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Chuck,
Thanks for posting that bit from J.C. Cayer, they are located less than an hour from me and have all these wonderful tools. I looked through a couple of tools like routers and dust collection and saw both my King router and my King D/C.
I go to Ottawa regularly for business and I will be stopping there for it's on my way. I saw the Bosch and Hitachi routers also. I didn't know about this place, thanks.
Cheers,
Dan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup; I just bought my Bosch plunge base from them. My only caution is that a lot of the catalogue items adon't seem to actually be stocked(?)...they bring it in as they're ordered, or something.
Online Supply does something similar; doesn't really slow the mailorder process down it seems.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Joel.


----------



## stpackmo74 (Mar 25, 2006)

That's the bit that I was going to say. Should work for you but you have to do on a router table. Not a hand held router. From TWheels


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Danman1957 said:


> Hey Chuck,
> Thanks for posting that bit from J.C. Cayer, they are located less than an hour from me and have all these wonderful tools. I looked through a couple of tools like routers and dust collection and saw both my King router and my King D/C.
> I go to Ottawa regularly for business and I will be stopping there for it's on my way. I saw the Bosch and Hitachi routers also. I didn't know about this place, thanks.
> Cheers,
> Dan


It was a lucky accident then Dan. I searched for an ovolo bit and clicked the first one that looked good. Their prices look pretty decent.


----------



## Joel Graff (Feb 13, 2018)

So I got busy and forgot about this thread until I got an email reminder - I had assumed no one replied... 
@Danman1957, I hadn't considered a moulding plane, although I do have a pretty complex profile for the casing trim pieces that go around the windows and doors that I'll need to reproduce somehow. Fortunately, I happened to purchase an old Belsaw planer several years ago. A little investigation reveals that the original company still exists and apparently will make custom knives. A set of those for my trim and I should be good for life. 

To the topic at hand, however, I'll probably rip an 1/8" from the face of the board rather than use a straight bit - I have a small, cheap router table and it's a bear trying to keep control of a large, long piece of wood in that. A careful setup and a single pass on the table saw will handle that flat spot much better, I think. 

Otherwise, per the other comments, it looks like I'll just get a 5/8" roundover and make it work. So long as the shoulders are aligned and the roundover profiles are reasonably close to make the coping work, I'll be satisfied.

Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There's always someone who replies Joel.


----------

